# Cheapest Hardwood?



## sailorjack (6 May 2006)

Hello Shipmates,

Im after a bit of advice regarding Hardwood. My next project is to build a Rustic Table (6ft) and chairs (six). The only problem is ive only worked with softwood so far and the prices have been reasonably cheap. Can i have your thoughts on cheap hardwood verses ease of use/quality/recommendations etc.

Your comments would be most appreciated

Jack


----------



## jasonB (6 May 2006)

Is this an indoor or outdoor piece, you could get away with air dried timber if it's going outside.

Jason


----------



## sailorjack (6 May 2006)

It will be an indoor dining table

cheers

Jack


----------



## orangetlh (6 May 2006)

hi jack, ash is one of the cheaper hardwoods. its relativly easy to work and has a very nice grain pattern


----------



## Matt1245 (6 May 2006)

Or if you wanted something darker, sapele is around the same price as ash.

Matt.


----------



## RogerM (6 May 2006)

Jack - this pile of American White Oak, 1", 1.5" and 2.5", has just cost me £90







.... and will make something similar to this with a bit left over.






HTH.


----------



## Chris Knight (6 May 2006)

The cheapest hardwood I know of is commonly called poplar or tulipwood - both being misleading names for _*liriodendron tulipifera*_ which is commonly used as a secondary wood in cabinet construction. I have made a suite of bedroom furniture (except bed) from it and stained it to look like walnut. It is not very strong so designs should be a bit conservative in this respect.


----------



## sailorjack (6 May 2006)

Cheers guys for the information and advice, will no doubt come in handy.
Roger, - Where did you source your American White Oak from? Was it a local supplier if so can i expect to pay the same sort of price?
If anyone has a list of expected prices per (whatever the denomination maybe) for soft/hard woods that would be great :lol: 

Cheers Jack


----------



## RogerM (6 May 2006)

Jack - the American White Oak was a local purchase from http://www.atkinsandcripps.co.uk/ .

This is a really useful link kindly provided by waterhead37 http://woodgen.com/timber.htm .It may cover your area.

As a guide, AWO from Atkins & Cripps costs from £21.20 + vat per cu ft for 1" thick. Ash is around £16.60 +vat per cu ft for 1". All provided sawn only. If you fancy English Oak it'll set you back over £40 per cu ft.

HTH


----------

